# Seguimento Sul - Março 2020



## SpiderVV (1 Mar 2020 às 00:40)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Agreste (1 Mar 2020 às 18:01)

expectativas frustradas... as minhas em relação ao mês de março.

não se vê nada de chuva. Este é um inverno totalmente falhado penso que ainda pior que 2005 até por causa das temperaturas anormalmente elevadas. Frio podemos dizer que não existiu.

o governo deve avançar já com o aproveitamento da água salgada em escala industrial. Não temos água que chegue sequer para todo o verão.


----------



## cepp1 (1 Mar 2020 às 18:16)

https://observador.pt/2020/03/01/tr...WD3DQvqbX_t7USHDflArICoe0x4HaJUC_AC_ekhSWZKD4


----------



## JPAG (1 Mar 2020 às 18:58)

A partir de hoje começarei a reportar a partir da bonita (e quente  ) cidade de Beja. Motivos profissionais levaram-me a vir viver para esta belíssima terra, infelizmente muito esquecida pelos decisores políticos. Continuarei a reportar Vila Viçosa/Alandroal nalguns fins-de-semana. 

Esta manhã apanhei pequenos aguaceiros (tipo spray) no caminho V.Viçosa-Beja, mas desde que cheguei a Beja não tem chovido. Algum vento que diminui a sensação térmica mas não está frio (*16.5ºC* de temp.máx.). Estão previsto alguns aguaceiros para esta noite.. mas nada de extraordinário.


----------



## frederico (1 Mar 2020 às 20:25)

JPAG disse:


> A partir de hoje começarei a reportar a partir da bonita (e quente  ) cidade de Beja. Motivos profissionais levaram-me a vir viver para esta belíssima terra, infelizmente muito esquecida pelos decisores políticos. Continuarei a reportar Vila Viçosa/Alandroal nalguns fins-de-semana.
> 
> Esta manhã apanhei pequenos aguaceiros (tipo spray) no caminho V.Viçosa-Beja, mas desde que cheguei a Beja não tem chovido. Algum vento que diminui a sensação térmica mas não está frio (*16.5ºC* de temp.máx.). Estão previsto alguns aguaceiros para esta noite.. mas nada de extraordinário.



Esquecida também pelo São Pedro! Beja tem sofrido uma notável redução das precipitações médias anuais, que nas normais antigas andavam perto dos 600 mm.


----------



## joselamego (1 Mar 2020 às 20:51)

JPAG disse:


> A partir de hoje começarei a reportar a partir da bonita (e quente  ) cidade de Beja. Motivos profissionais levaram-me a vir viver para esta belíssima terra, infelizmente muito esquecida pelos decisores políticos. Continuarei a reportar Vila Viçosa/Alandroal nalguns fins-de-semana.
> 
> Esta manhã apanhei pequenos aguaceiros (tipo spray) no caminho V.Viçosa-Beja, mas desde que cheguei a Beja não tem chovido. Algum vento que diminui a sensação térmica mas não está frio (*16.5ºC* de temp.máx.). Estão previsto alguns aguaceiros para esta noite.. mas nada de extraordinário.


Eu por vezes vou a Beja 
Já vivi um ano (2015—16)
Vou estar 2 dias em Beja  , nos dias 7 a 9 abril 
Tem faltado chuva , como em todo o sul do país 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Mar 2020 às 22:09)

Boas,
Dia de chuva fraca, com algum vento, o acumulado até agora ronda os 7mm.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Mar 2020 às 00:28)

Só para termos a noção de como as coisas estão más no Sul: nos últimos anos, o Pego do Inferno teve sempre alguma corrente de água. Inclusive em 2018 houve cascata no verão. No entanto, nada corre por lá desde maio de 2019. Nem mesmo com o dilúvio de dezembro houve a formação da cascata. 

Então porque é que me lembrei disto só agora? Pois bem, um grupo de amigos meus esteve por lá há poucos dias e disse-me que o Pego do Inferno está seco. Tem apenas um laguinho com algas verdes, totalmente morto, e metade da bacia está seca.  
Em julho de 2018 estava assim:  





Se não chover mais nestes meses, até diria que o Pego do Inferno irá secar. Isso, que eu saiba, não sei se alguma vez aconteceu... 
Mas sim, a seca é gravíssima no Algarve e está pior que a de 2017!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Mar 2020 às 01:19)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> o Pego do Inferno teve sempre alguma corrente de água.


A verdade é que a cascata seca várias vezes ao ano, não é de agora.
Evidentemente, e com a situação atual de seca, para além de não existir cascata, a lagoa não deve estar nas melhores condições.


----------



## vamm (2 Mar 2020 às 05:38)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Só para termos a noção de como as coisas estão más no Sul: nos últimos anos, o Pego do Inferno teve sempre alguma corrente de água. Inclusive em 2018 houve cascata no verão. No entanto, nada corre por lá desde maio de 2019. Nem mesmo com o dilúvio de dezembro houve a formação da cascata.
> 
> Então porque é que me lembrei disto só agora? Pois bem, um grupo de amigos meus esteve por lá há poucos dias e disse-me que o Pego do Inferno está seco. Tem apenas um laguinho com algas verdes, totalmente morto, e metade da bacia está seca.
> Em julho de 2018 estava assim:
> ...


Não sei precisar o ano, mas, a primeira vez que lá fui, foi um ano depois do grande incêndio que destruiu a ponte que fazia a passagem para lá (só existia a estrutura metálica muito debilitada), em pleno verão, então fomos obrigados a ir “caminhar” pelas pedras do suposto ribeiro que passa lá ao lado... não havia cascata, apenas um charco. Por acaso é um lugar lindo, mas que tem os seus dias contados.

Quanto à chuva: aleluia que caiu qualquer coisa! Depois de 3 dias de poeiras, chuviscou lama no sábado e ontem, esta madrugada pelas 4h/4h30 lá choveu mais ou menos e tocadinha a vento.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Mar 2020 às 07:27)

Tiagolco disse:


> A verdade é que a cascata seca várias vezes ao ano, não é de agora.
> Evidentemente, e com a situação atual de seca, para além de não existir cascata, a lagoa não deve estar nas melhores condições.


Sim, mas eu nem sequer referi a questão da cascata, mas sim sobre o charco (a cascata já eu sei que seca). É que o próprio charco, pelo que me disseram, está praticamente seco!!!


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Mar 2020 às 12:43)

Boas,
Noite com alguma chuva e vento, 10,6mm na estação mais próxima.
Nos próximos dias chuviscos, para regressar o tempo seco novamente.


----------



## trovoadas (2 Mar 2020 às 14:47)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Sim, mas eu nem sequer referi a questão da cascata, mas sim sobre o charco (a cascata já eu sei que seca). É que o próprio charco, pelo que me disseram, está praticamente seco!!!


O pego se calhar nunca secou, pelo menos na idade moderna. Pior que isso é estar seco ou quase no ínicio de Março. Para informação o pego tem cerca de 9m de profundidade na zona mais profunda que é tipo pia/sanita o que queiram chamar.
Não sei a realidade concreta deste pego em particular, ou seja se está efetivamente seco ou não, mas por exemplo, o açude do castelo de Paderne, que nunca o vi seco, mesmo em Setembro, está actualmente completamente seco!
O que dá a entender é que qualquer aquífero Algarvio está neste momento em situação grave uns mais que outros dependendo da exploração. Obviamente mantendo-se este cenário a situação ficará crítica.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Mar 2020 às 17:35)

trovoadas disse:


> O pego se calhar nunca secou, pelo menos na idade moderna. Pior que isso é estar seco ou quase no ínicio de Março. Para informação o pego tem cerca de 9m de profundidade na zona mais profunda que é tipo pia/sanita o que queiram chamar.
> Não sei a realidade concreta deste pego em particular, ou seja se está efetivamente seco ou não, mas por exemplo, o açude do castelo de Paderne, que nunca o vi seco, mesmo em Setembro, está actualmente completamente seco!
> O que dá a entender é que qualquer aquífero Algarvio está neste momento em situação grave uns mais que outros dependendo da exploração. Obviamente mantendo-se este cenário a situação ficará crítica.



O Pego do Inferno desde de 2012 com o incêndio de Tavira nunca mais voltou a ser o mesmo e tenho sérias dúvidas que volte a ser como era antes do incêndio, porque investimento não existe parece que antigamente tudo era belo e bonito, ardeu acabou-se e num país aonde se paga tantos impostos é uma verdadeira vergonha como aquilo se encontra.

http://safeplace52.blogspot.com/2020/02/pego-do-inferno-hoje-dia-2002.html


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Mar 2020 às 20:18)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O Pego do Inferno desde de 2012 com o incêndio de Tavira nunca mais voltou a ser o mesmo e tenho sérias dúvidas que volte a ser como era antes do incêndio, porque investimento não existe parece que antigamente tudo era belo e bonito, ardeu acabou-se e num país aonde se paga tantos impostos é uma verdadeira vergonha como aquilo se encontra.
> 
> http://safeplace52.blogspot.com/2020/02/pego-do-inferno-hoje-dia-2002.html


Em 2018 estava completamente diferente, tal como podes ver na fotografia que publiquei neste tópico.


----------



## frederico (2 Mar 2020 às 20:33)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Só para termos a noção de como as coisas estão más no Sul: nos últimos anos, o Pego do Inferno teve sempre alguma corrente de água. Inclusive em 2018 houve cascata no verão. No entanto, nada corre por lá desde maio de 2019. Nem mesmo com o dilúvio de dezembro houve a formação da cascata.
> 
> Então porque é que me lembrei disto só agora? Pois bem, um grupo de amigos meus esteve por lá há poucos dias e disse-me que o Pego do Inferno está seco. Tem apenas um laguinho com algas verdes, totalmente morto, e metade da bacia está seca.
> Em julho de 2018 estava assim:
> ...



Já secou várias vezes (a cascata) a TVI e a SIC deveriam ir lá falar com os locais sobre a água que é desviada para umas laranjeiras. Pena que os jornalistas não prestem, os dos jornais locais têm medo porque vivem da publicidade das câmaras e empresas municipais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Mar 2020 às 22:33)

Boas, por aqui, manhã nublada e tarde de sol.

Máxima: 20.6ºC
mínima: 11.2ºC

Ontem, registei uma mínima de 7.8ºC e foi mais baixa que a mínima em Fevereiro (8.3ºC).


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Mar 2020 às 16:48)

Hoje choveu por grande parte da Região Sul. 

Estes foram alguns dos acumulados registados no Sul (rede NETATMO):  
- Arraiolos: 1,5 mm
- Estremoz: 1,2 mm
- Santa Eulália: 0,8 mm 
- Canha: 2 mm 
- Ribeira do Salto: 0,7 mm
- Ferreira do Alentejo: 0,1 mm 
- Marmelete: 2,7 mm
- Monchique: 2,2 mm 
- Bensafrim: 0,6 mm 
- Praia da Luz: 0,3 mm
- Guia: 0,3 mm
- Almancil: 0,1 mm 
- Santa Catarina da Fonte do Bispo: 0,1 mm
- *Sotavento Algarvio e Interior do Baixo Alentejo: 0 mm  *


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mar 2020 às 18:07)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Hoje choveu por grande parte da Região Sul.
> 
> Estes foram alguns dos acumulados registados no Sul (rede NETATMO):
> - Arraiolos: 1,5 mm
> ...


Que fartura de acumulados!  Enfim, a tristeza do costume. Pode ser que Abril ainda traga alguma coisa boa para o extremo sul do país, mas já não será a mesma coisa. No entanto, como isto anda, já nunca se sabe o que esperar ao longo dos próximos meses até ao verão.
A estação cuja localidade colocaste "Santa Eulália" é a netatmo que tenho como referência e fica numa herdade perto da aldeia de São Vicente. Na mesma entre Arronches e Elvas, mas mais perto desta última.

*7.2mm* mensais nessa estação. Já passou fevereiro, pelo menos. Leva-se um pouco na brincadeira, mas é muito grave estes valores serem cada vez mais recorrentes nestes meses. 

*3.4mm* em Portalegre hoje e *25.8mm* mensais. Muito sinceramente não sei o que seria da minha zona se não tivéssemos tido aquele evento em dezembro. Apesar de alguns estragos que causou, foi a salvação.
Antes disso, a barragem do Caia estava a 14% e a do Abrilongo nem aos 5% chegava. No entanto, tenho a certeza que continua sem se aprender alguma coisa com isso e vai-se gastar água com fartura como se tivéssemos garantido que o próximo inverno vá ser chuvoso.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mar 2020 às 00:11)

Boas,
Pelo Alentejo, noite desagradável devido ao vento. Estão* 6,6ºC*.
Alguma chuva fraca de madrugada, 1.1mm acumulados em Portalegre e 0.2mm na netatmo.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Mar 2020 às 03:32)

Boas.
Por Portalegre noite extremamente ventosa com vento forte. Ouve se o vento a rugir constantemente no prédio, com 68 km/h neste momento.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mar 2020 às 20:40)

Boa Noite,
Madrugada ventosa devido à intensificação do vento após a rotação do mesmo para Norte/Nordeste. No entanto, dia agradável praticamente sem vento.  
















___________
Máx: *17,7ºC*
Min: *5,6ºC*

Neste momento estão *7,9ºC* com vento nulo.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mar 2020 às 02:26)

Finalmente alguma inversão, sigo com *3,3ºC*.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (9 Mar 2020 às 15:38)

Muito calor hoje por Faro!!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2020 às 21:44)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Muito calor hoje por Faro!!



A estação do Ipma registou 25,8 graus de máxima.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mar 2020 às 23:42)

Boa Noite,
O dia de ontem (8) começou com geada e a tarde foi de céu nublado devido à passagem da frente dissipada. 




Ao final do dia, o céu já estava praticamente limpo:




___________
Máx: *17,1ºC*
Min:* 0,3ºC*

Entretanto hoje, nevoeiro pela manhã e tarde amena. Bonito Poente:




____________
Máx: *20,6ºC*
Min: *6,7ºC*

Neste momento, *9,3ºC*. 

Valentes 27ºC previstos para Quarta. Nesse dia já devo estar em Leiria com nortada e cerca de 21ºC, tenho de me ir habituando à diferença. 
O GFS bem que podia ganhar uma vez na vida.  Infelizmente os restantes modelos colocam a cut-off no mediterrâneo, típico!


----------



## JPAG (10 Mar 2020 às 21:01)

Temperaturas completamente absurdas no Alentejo para a 1ª quinzena de Março.  Aqui em Beja máxima de 26ºC, mas o meu carro chegou a marcar 27ºC em andamento. Alguns municípios já ultrapassaram os 27ºC hoje. Amanhã estão previstos mais de 30ºC para a zona. 
Hoje às 20h andava-se bem de calções e t-shirt na rua... 
É fundamental que haja alguns dias seguidos de chuva e humidade elevada, pois a erva já está bastante amarelada.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Mar 2020 às 22:27)

Amanhã deverá ser um dia de inverno giro, com temperaturas superiores a 30°C em bastantes pontos do Alentejo e 27°C até mesmo no Litoral!  

Pelo menos já sabemos que o GFS falhou, pois apontava que quarta teria temperaturas em volta dos 27 no Interior e seria o dia mais quente... Pois bem, essas temperaturas já foram atingidas.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2020 às 22:34)

Impressionantes as previsões para amanhã, com corrente de leste instalada o ipma mete por exemplo 32 graus de máxima para Alcácer do Sal.


----------



## RedeMeteo (10 Mar 2020 às 23:19)

Portalegre acima dos 20°C a esta hora
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/dados-em-tempo-real-portalegre/


----------



## joralentejano (10 Mar 2020 às 23:28)

Boa Noite,
Dia já bem quente, apenas com algumas nuvens altas. Apesar destas temperaturas, não há quase flores nos campos e a erva mal cresce. Chuva precisa-se!














Afinal amanhã estou por cá, vamos ver onde chega. Sudeste alentejano e o vale do Sado são as zonas onde a temperatura passará certamente dos 30ºC. 
_________
Máx: *24,6ºC*
Min: *5,4ºC*

Neste momento estão *9,8ºC*. Melhor que os 20ºC em Portalegre.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Mar 2020 às 01:18)

20.3ºC na minha estação em Portalegre e 20.1ºC na EMA, bem... uma "nordestada" de início de Verão quase.

A estação do MeteoAlentejo já teve 21ºC mais a meio na cidade...


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mar 2020 às 13:07)

Boas,
Mínima de* 5,5ºC*.

Neste momento, céu nublado por nuvens altas e estão *25,3ºC*.

Estações do Baixo Alentejo nos 27ºC/28ºC.


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Mar 2020 às 14:25)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Às 13:30
> 
> ...



São essas mesmas nuvens, cada vez mais espessas, que têm ajudado a não estar um dia com 28º C em Arronches. 
Creio que podem ser um bom prenúncio para o aumento de instabilidade para os próximos dias, pois a atmosfera costuma mostrar alterações ténues antes da verdadeira agitação


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mar 2020 às 15:43)

O Alentejo já não deve atingir as temperaturas previstas devido ás nuvens altas. As temperaturas têm estado a descer devido à total ausência do sol.
Pelo o que vejo neste momento, a zona de Setúbal deverá ser a mais quente.

Por aqui, céu muito nublado e uns agradáveis *23,6ºC*. Vento nulo.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Mar 2020 às 18:38)

As temperaturas ficaram aquém do previsto, devido à nebulosidade que entrou.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Mar 2020 às 18:51)

Máxima de 24.8ºC na minha estação. Entretanto fiquei sem dados de vento repentinamente na Davis, ver se consigo ir ao Alentejo este fim de semana ver o que se passa...


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mar 2020 às 21:37)

Boa Noite,
Tal como já foi referido, a temperatura máxima não foi tão alta como previsto, devido à nebulosidade e ainda bem.
Giestas bem floridas:




E mais um final de dia bonito:












____________
Máx: *25,6ºC*
Min: *5,5ºC*

Neste momento, *15,3ºC*.


----------



## comentador (11 Mar 2020 às 22:27)

Boa noite, em Alvalade do Sado um dia bastante seco onde a temperatura atingiu 30º, um dia bem quente para a época. Já se nota a vegetação herbácea a secar-se nos cerros mais altos, bem como as searas debaixo das árvores. O solo está sequíssimo!!  Será que da semana que vem em diante nos irá salvar desta terrível seca no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve? Espero que sim, o anticiclone há muitos meses que está no Sul de Portugal, está na hora de se deslocar para trazer a abençoada chuva.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mar 2020 às 07:33)

Ontem Aljezur teve a máxima mais alta da rede ipma, assim como a maior amplitude térmica diária.
Varzea tramada!

Mínima: 3,1 graus
Máxima: 29,6 graus

Destaque também para mínima elevada de Portalegre com 17,6 graus.


----------



## StormRic (12 Mar 2020 às 17:20)

As zonas do Baixo Alentejo interior (mas não fronteiriças), e algumas mais restritas no Algarve, a atingir valores de percentagem de água no solo inferiores a 20% são cada vez mais extensas. Atinge-se já o Ponto de Emurchecimento Permanente das plantas (PEP) numa zona pontual. Isto no fim de um Inverno.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Mar 2020 às 20:04)

Boas,
Mais um dia ameno com nuvens altas e algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento para leste. Entretanto a cut-off que podia animar isto está a levar o caminho do costume, que tristeza! 
Valem as fotos para animar o tópico e as nuvens altas que têm ajudado a ter uns finais de dia dignos de registo. 












________
Máx: *22,4ºC*
Min: *9,1ºC*

*14,6ºC* atuais.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (12 Mar 2020 às 20:31)

Boas,
Mais um dia de Primavera!


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Mar 2020 às 23:32)

Por aqui, nevoeiro cerrado, sinal que o tempo vai mudar


----------



## pe5cinco5 (12 Mar 2020 às 23:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, nevoeiro cerrado, sinal que o tempo vai mudar



Finalmente boas notícias por essas bandas, sinal de humidade, importante para os solos que tanto necessitam


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Mar 2020 às 11:17)

Boas,
Manhã com nevoeiro e tempo mais fresco, o que não significa que as temperaturas continuem altas para a época.
Edit: Entretanto o sol já começa a aparecer.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Mar 2020 às 17:32)

Boas,
Nevoeiro persistente até ao início da tarde. De resto, apenas algumas nuvens altas e temperatura mais fresca.
Máx: *17,1ºC*
Min: *9,6ºC*

Agora estão *16,6ºC*.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (14 Mar 2020 às 14:57)

Boas,
Começam a avistar-se algumas, poucas, nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical, essencialmente a Leste. Vamos ver como a coisa evolui...


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Mar 2020 às 15:44)

Vai explodir a este de Barrancos, de certeza


----------



## joralentejano (14 Mar 2020 às 21:27)

Boas,
Nevoeiro matinal, mas a tarde foi quente e com alguma nebulosidade convectiva.









Bigornas das pequenas células que se formaram na Serra de Aracena:





Nos próximos dias continuará este regime. As previsões mais interessantes, neste momento estão no final da semana devido a outra possível cut-off. Tudo muda de um momento para o outro e é impressionante a imprevisibilidade de tais situações.
A posição das mesmas tem sempre grande influência e a que irá afetar a PI a partir de amanhã só não será mais interessante porque rapidamente vai descer para sul, mas logo se verá o que pode dar, principalmente no Algarve, pois por exemplo, o GFS delirou na saída das 12z. 

Máx: *23,6ºC*
Min: *5,8ºC*

*12,9ºC* atuais.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Mar 2020 às 21:38)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Nevoeiro matinal, mas a tarde foi quente e com alguma nebulosidade convectiva.
> 
> 
> ...


Não é só o GFS. O ECMWF também delirou completamente na saída das 12h.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Mar 2020 às 21:42)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Não é só o GFS. O ECMWF também delirou completamente na saída das 12h.


Verdade, mas o ECM começa a prever a tal situação a partir do final da semana devido a outra possível cut-off. Apesar de prever bons acumulados para o Algarve Terça/Quarta, não mostra a loucura do GFS que poderia provocar estragos em vez de remediar a situação.  Vai-se acompanhando...


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Mar 2020 às 10:12)

Boas, sigo com 10.5ºC e céu encoberto com nevoeiro no horizonte. Ainda há meia hora estava sol com 13ºC.  Hoje a máxima deverá ter sido de madrugada e a mínima antes das 0h...


----------



## joralentejano (15 Mar 2020 às 14:40)

Boas,
Manhã de céu pouco nublado, apenas com nevoeiro no horizonte. Depois de almoço começou a encobrir e o vento tem-se intensificado. Antes destes restos  chegarem, era possível ver nuvens de evolução ao longe, para Leste, e neste momento já há células do lado de lá da fronteira.








Lá iam chegando nuvens mais compactas. Com a falta de chuva, terrenos onde andam animais resumem-se a pedras e pó.




___________
Diferença notável entre a estação de Portalegre com 13,5ºC e de Elvas, com 20,3ºC ás 13h.

Em Arronches sigo com *17,1ºC*.


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Mar 2020 às 16:58)

E já ouve descargas elétricas entre Mértola e Alcoutim


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2020 às 17:32)

Miguel96 disse:


> E já ouve descargas elétricas entre Mértola e Alcoutim



8 descargas registadas pelo IPMA, a mais potente às 16:31, 42,2 kA.
















As células entre Mértola e Alcoutim atingiram ecos vermelhos. Já se dissiparam e não parece haver possibilidade de nascerem novas. Muita instabilidade, sim, no interior do país vizinho.
















Entretanto a frente fria de fraca actividade vai descendo em latitude e progredindo lentamente para o interior.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Mar 2020 às 22:09)

6.9ºC por aqui com vento moderado. Belo choque térmico em 24h!


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Mar 2020 às 12:27)

Avizinha-se alguma agitação para o período da tarde/noite no Alto Alentejo.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Mar 2020 às 13:51)

Boas,
Céu nublado e é visível alguma precipitação proveniente dos ecos mais intensos a Leste/Sudeste daqui. Supostamente, se chegar a chover algo é só mais logo.





Significativa diminuição da velocidade do vento que de manhã era moderada a forte. Está fresco, *15,2ºC *atuais.

Depois de uns dias quentes até sábado, temos isto para depois regressarem os 20 e tal graus na quarta e na quinta. Para potenciar constipações e afins, não há melhor. 

Quanto à precipitação, só chego a uma conclusão concreta daquilo que pode acontecer a partir do final da semana, na sexta-feira. Cortes e adiamentos é o que não falta, principalmente por parte do GFS, claro!


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Mar 2020 às 14:09)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Céu nublado e é visível alguma precipitação proveniente dos ecos mais intensos a Leste/Sudeste daqui. Supostamente, se chegar a chover algo é só mais logo.
> 
> 
> ...



Em Esperança estava a chover muito tenuemente... 
Creio que, apesar de se ver alguma precipitação a partir das nuvens, nalgum nível da atmosfera existe ar seco que leva a água a evaporar novamente...
Se fosse Janeiro íamos ter neve em cotas baixas


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Mar 2020 às 14:47)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Em Esperança estava a chover muito tenuemente...
> Creio que, apesar de se ver alguma precipitação a partir das nuvens, nalgum nível da atmosfera existe ar seco que leva a água a evaporar novamente...
> Se fosse Janeiro íamos ter neve em cotas baixas


Por aqui, pinga agora.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Mar 2020 às 18:35)

Aguaceiros fracos e dispersos. Está bem fresquinho!






*9,6ºC* atuais e vento fraco.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Mar 2020 às 18:44)

Aguaceiros fracos por aqui também, e frescote com 7,4°c, não descarto alguma queda de neve esta noite lá no alto, mas não deverá acumular.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Mar 2020 às 20:17)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com muito vento.

Máxima: 18.5ºC
mínima:7.4ºC

Até, o meu blog está afectado pelo Covid-19


----------



## joralentejano (16 Mar 2020 às 21:27)

Alguma chuva pela zona nas últimas horas.
Acumulados:
Portalegre: *2mm*
Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo): *2.7mm*
Netatmo: *3.1mm*
Elvas: *3mm*
Campo Maior:* 2.4mm*

Mensalmente a netatmo leva agora 10.5mm. Campo Maior tem 6mm e Elvas deve ser idêntico. A estação do IPMA de Portalegre aproxima-se dos 30mm e a do MeteoAlentejo dos 20mm. Péssimo, vamos ver se chove algo mais significativo no final da semana.

*7,8ºC* atuais.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Mar 2020 às 21:32)

2.0mm por aqui. Entretanto vento forte repentinamente, com 50 km/h.


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2020 às 00:17)

Cavamento sobre a península já arrasta bandas de chuva para cá da fronteira.
Alguns acumulados significativos , até às 24h:
*Sabugal (3,3mm)
Zebreira (2,7mm)
Portalegre (7,1mm)
Elvas (3,3mm)
Estremoz (1,5mm)
Reguengos (1,2mm)
Amareleja (6,8mm)
Évora (0,1mm)*


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Mar 2020 às 00:19)

Ainda deu para 4.2mm ontem. Podia ter sido pior. Por agora 6.4ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Mar 2020 às 09:52)

Na noite que passou ainda choveu pelo Algarve e Huelva, embora os acumulados não sejam nada significativos, tanto do lado de cá como do lado de lá da fronteira.  

Tavira - 1,4 mm
Faz Fato - 1,2 mm
Villablanca - 2,2 mm
Moguer - 2,8 mm
Los Palos de la Frontera - 4,5 mm

Onde está a chover bem é na região do Estreito...  
Rota - 20,5 mm
Cádis - 15,8 mm
Jerez de la Frontera - 36,8 mm
Chiclana de la Frontera - 33,4 mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Mar 2020 às 10:31)

Chuva a entrar no sudeste alentejano e sotavento algarvio.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Mar 2020 às 11:16)

Parece que os do Alentejo e Sotavento Algarvio irão ter uma surpresa hoje, até porque não estou a ver a acontecer o que os modelos retratavam: a chuva a ficar em alto-mar. 
Pelo contrário, o grosso da precipitação está a circular ao longo da linha de costa!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Mar 2020 às 12:00)

Vai chovendo, por aqui, mas com um friozinho.


----------



## João Pedro (17 Mar 2020 às 12:52)

Está bonito


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Mar 2020 às 12:57)

Boas,
Por cá, céu pouco nublado e vento moderado.

Mínima de 4°, atual de 11,7°c.


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2020 às 14:18)

As células têm alguma dificuldade em passar do litoral mais para norte, ao longo da costa sul do Algarve, à medida que o centro depressionário se desloca rapidamente para Oeste.



















Imagem pelo satélite Terra às 10:56


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Mar 2020 às 15:18)

StormRic disse:


> As células têm alguma dificuldade em passar do litoral mais para norte, ao longo da costa sul do Algarve, à medida que o centro depressionário se desloca rapidamente para Oeste.



Interessante a diferença entre as temperaturas do Norte e do Centro, com o Sul. A Fóia segue com 3,3 ºC às 13h.


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2020 às 16:36)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Interessante a diferença entre as temperaturas do Norte e do Centro, com o Sul. A Fóia segue com 3,3 ºC às 13h.



Sem dúvida, notável a temperatura manter-se desde as 20h de ontem abaixo dos 5ºC na Fóia.
Se não tiverem caído alguns farrapos de neve, esteve lá perto:






De resto a precipitação está a fugir toda para Oeste e sem expressão no Algarve interior:






Acumulados mais significativos apenas no litoral:

Olhão: 7,1 mm
Albufeira: 5,3 mm
Tavira: 4,2 mm
V.R.S.A: 4,1 mm
Faro: 3,5 mm
Castro Marim: 3,2 mm

Poderão ter ocorrido outros acumulados significativos na serra algarvia, mas só as estações do sueste alentejano podem mostrá-lo:
Castro Verde: 4,3 mm
Mértola: 3,8 mm


----------



## joralentejano (17 Mar 2020 às 16:48)

Boas,
Dia ventoso e com céu pouco nublado, amanhã e quinta prometem ser dias novamente quentinhos. Esta situação de grandes diferenças de temperatura de um dia para o outro são bastante típicas de março, mas não favorecem nada a situação que nós estamos a atravessar. Ainda não se sabe ao certo o impacto que o clima tem no covid-19, sendo que me refiro apenas ao aumento de constipações que podem gerar logo outros pensamentos sobrecarregando as unidades de saúde. 

Ontem Portalegre ainda acumulou* 7.1mm, * foi notável o efeito da Serra a barrar e dissipar a precipitação. Aqui deu para acumular uns 2/3mm e molhar os solos à superfície. Vamos ver se chove algo de jeito na sexta, pois ainda há alguma incerteza na posição do núcleo da nova depressão. Isso faz logo uma grande diferença na localização dos acumulados mais elevados. 

*17,1ºC* atuais.


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Mar 2020 às 16:57)

StormRic disse:


> Se não tiverem caído alguns farrapos de neve, esteve lá perto



Ontem à tarde em Portalegre, com uma temperatura próxima de 7 ºC na cidade e regime de aguaceiros, também não estranhava que tivesse havido algum floco no topo da Serra de S. Mamede. Infelizmente não dá para saber por causa da quarentena, mas felizmente não houve precipitações de neve confirmadas na região, pois senão havia procissão mesmo com a situação actual...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Mar 2020 às 17:07)

Uma coisa posso dizer: este evento poderia ter sido bem pior. Vá lá que ainda acumulou algo na Costa Algarvia, e sobretudo entre Albufeira e Tavira... 
Estes eram os acumulados da rede NETATMO por volta das 17:00: 
- Luz de Tavira: 9,6 mm
- Santa Catarina da Fonte do Bispo: 9,1 mm
- Almancil: 8,9 mm 
- Quarteira: 7,5 mm
- Albufeira: 7,6 mm
- Marmelete: 4,1 mm
- Tavira: 7,2 mm 
- Faz Fato: 5,9 mm
- El Portil: 5,6 mm
- Los Palos de la Frontera: 9,5 mm



StormRic disse:


> Poderão ter ocorrido outros acumulados significativos na serra algarvia, mas só as estações do sueste alentejano podem mostrá-lo


Não me parece... Este evento foi muito restrito ao litoral. Na Serra Algarvia os acumulados devem ser muito menos significativos e os mais significativos devem estar no Sotavento/Vale do Guadiana. E mesmo assim não sei... Villablanca acumulou apenas 3,6 mm. 
Localmente, no Barrocal deve haver acumulados superiores a 10 mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Mar 2020 às 17:29)

O dia em que o mapa de Portugal deu uma volta de 180º. 






Até agora, a máxima que registei foi de 10.6ºC, senão ultrapassar os 11.3ºC, esta é a máxima mais baixa do ano, em pleno Março. 

O acumulado até agora, é de 9 mm.


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Mar 2020 às 17:36)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O dia em que o mapa de Portugal deu uma volta de 180º.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Off-Topic: Com isto do coronavirus, até parece que houve inversão dos pólos magnéticos da Terra...


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Mar 2020 às 17:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O dia em que o mapa de Portugal deu uma volta de 180º.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hoje os papéis inverteram-se, é raro, mas de vez em quando lá acontece.


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2020 às 17:54)

O pico do frio e do vento combinados com uns aguaceiros e nevoeiro cerrado com humidade a 100%, deve estar mesmo muito agradável na Fóia...  Ninguém vai lá dar um pulinho para reportar? 






E a precipitação foi toda varrida para o mar, só os cabos poderão ainda receber alguma:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Mar 2020 às 19:36)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Ontem à tarde em Portalegre, com uma temperatura próxima de 7 ºC na cidade e regime de aguaceiros, também não estranhava que tivesse havido algum floco no topo da Serra de S. Mamede. Infelizmente não dá para saber por causa da quarentena, mas felizmente não houve precipitações de neve confirmadas na região, pois senão havia procissão mesmo com a situação actual...


Os próprios modelos previam isso no dia anterior. Portanto, é bem provável que tenha acontecido isso. 
Felizmente pela situação em que estamos, não há ninguém a viver no topo da Serra.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Mar 2020 às 20:53)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Os próprios modelos previam isso no dia anterior. Portanto, é bem provável que tenha acontecido isso.
> Felizmente pela situação em que estamos, não há ninguém a viver no topo da Serra.



Com o vento forte de leste que se sente lá em cima, ainda apanha-se com o Corona vindo de Espanha a toda a velocidade. 

Começou novamente a chover por aqui, eu gosto destas depressões normalmente passa tudo por aqui, já agora uma trovoadazita que estamos em casa, pelo menos, que chova assim custa menos se tivesse sol era pior.


----------



## Tonton (17 Mar 2020 às 21:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Com o vento forte de leste que se sente lá em cima, ainda apanha-se com o Corona vindo de Espanha a toda a velocidade.
> 
> Começou novamente a chover por aqui, eu gosto destas depressões normalmente passa tudo por aqui, já agora uma trovoadazita que estamos em casa, pelo menos, que chova assim custa menos se tivesse sol era pior.



Poderás ter sorte, parece que há convecção forte a caminho...


----------



## vamm (17 Mar 2020 às 23:14)

Chuva moderada... e abençoada


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Mar 2020 às 23:38)

Agora





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Mar 2020 às 23:59)

Neste momento aproxima-se uma nova linha de instabilidade do Algarve. Será mais forte que a desta tarde e possivelmente trará trovoada. 
Villablanca segue já com 6,8 mm neste momento e Los Palos de la Frontera com 14,7 mm. 

PS: De salientar os acumulados interessantes na região do Estreito, com 50 mm em Cádis e 69 mm em Chiclana de la Frontera.


----------



## aoc36 (18 Mar 2020 às 01:53)

Grande ventania por Albufeira, até vir baldes do lixo e as janelas abanam.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Mar 2020 às 09:23)

aoc36 disse:


> Grande ventania por Albufeira, até vir baldes do lixo e as janelas abanam.


Acho que apanhaste com um _downburst_, típico de situações como a que o Algarve enfrentou de madrugada. Acho também que o evento teve acumulados superiores ao previsto pelo GFS e AROME e o ECMWF acertou em cheio. 
A zona onde choveu mais foi entre Ferragudo e Conceição de Tavira. 
Aqui está uma lista de acumulados totais na região do Algarve (rede NETATMO): 
- Faz Fato: 7,5 mm
- Tavira: 13,2 mm
- Alcarias: 16,2 mm 
- Santa Catarina da Fonte do Bispo: 17,1 mm
- São Brás de Alportel: 14,6 mm
- Almancil: 19,3 mm
- Quarteira: 19,6 mm
- São Bartolomeu de Messines: 11,7 mm
- Carvoeiro: 10,4 mm
- Lagos: 6,9 mm
- Aljezur: 15,3 mm
- Monchique: 9,7 mm

É curioso que este evento foi bem restrito ao Algarve. No Alentejo os acumulados foram praticamente nulos, tendo apenas São Teotónio acumulado 1,3 mm.


----------



## MikeCT (18 Mar 2020 às 09:42)

Bom dia, por Faro (cidade) choveu com alguma intensidade boa parte da noite e acumulou 16,8mm que a juntar com os 8,4mm de ontem totaliza 25,2mm. 

A linha de instabilidade roçou o litoral o que é uma pena pois ficou grande parte no mar... O vento chegou aos 59,5km/h


----------



## aoc36 (18 Mar 2020 às 10:25)

Grande ventania por Albufeira, até vir baldes do lixo e as janelas abanam.


"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Acho que apanhaste com um _downburst_, típico de situações como a que o Algarve enfrentou de madrugada. Acho também que o evento teve acumulados superiores ao previsto pelo GFS e AROME e o ECMWF acertou em cheio.
> A zona onde choveu mais foi entre Ferragudo e Conceição de Tavira.
> Aqui está uma lista de acumulados totais na região do Algarve (rede NETATMO):
> - Faz Fato: 7,5 mm
> ...



Ah muito que não via tanto vento. Por Albufeira marcou 15.2mm


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Mar 2020 às 11:06)

Sexta feira e que vai ser bastante interessante com fenómenos locais bem agressivos. 
Após sexta as hipóteses de chuva se reduzem bastante!


----------



## joralentejano (18 Mar 2020 às 12:16)

Bom dia,
A cut-off lá vai fugindo para sul contornando a costa marroquina e como consequência temos um dia com muita poeira. A noite e manhã foram ventosas.

Estão *20,1ºC* com vento moderado de leste.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Mar 2020 às 13:08)

Por aqui, o acumulado de ontem acabou nos 11 mm. Até às 3h da manhã caiu muita chuva por aqui e com bastante vento, acumulei 19 mm, o que perfaz um total mensal na ordem dos 30 mm, mais 10 mm e a média mensal está feita.

O Arome acertou na madrugada. 

Veremos, 6ª feira parece que a coisa vai ser animada.


----------



## comentador (18 Mar 2020 às 13:58)

Em Alvalade do sado caíu apenas 1 mm e muito esprimido!! Aqui quer as tempestades venham de sul, leste, oeste ou do norte, não apanhamos nada!! A chuva aqui já passou à história!! isto está num autêntico DESERTO e não haja já dúvidas disso!! Daqui para a frente é conviver com isto.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Mar 2020 às 09:58)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *O dia em que o mapa de Portugal deu uma volta de 180º. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Continua...


----------



## joralentejano (19 Mar 2020 às 12:21)

Boas,
Mais um dia com muita poeira e algum vento de leste.
Estão *18,8ºC*.

Toda a região Sul em aviso amarelo devido à precipitação, amanhã. Está prevista uma boa rega, veremos.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mar 2020 às 01:43)

Bem, parece que os modelos têm estado a lidar um bocado mal com a situação no interior norte. Entretanto, as primeiras células começam a surgir no Ribatejo, pois é a zona que começa a ser afetada pela bolsa de ar frio de forma mais significativa.
Por aqui, os ecos azuis visíveis no radar também já deram uns chuviscos. Veremos as próximas horas!

Noite relativamente agradável com *11,9ºC* atuais.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Mar 2020 às 02:11)

Boas. Veremos o que a noite reserva por aqui, o Arome ainda dá alguma água a cair de madrugada e amanhã durante o dia, no entanto neste momento está tudo mais a oeste. Sigo com 15.7ºC e vento moderado de NE.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mar 2020 às 07:04)

Bom dia,
Chuvada descomunal neste momento por aqui. Já tinha saudades e já se precisava! 
Por volta das 5 da manhã também caiu bem.


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Mar 2020 às 08:46)

Bom dia

Madrugada e manhã produtiva, cá por bandas do Alto Alentejo. Esperemos que assim continue durante as próximas horas.
Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, com temperaturas muito inferiores às de ontem. Infelizmente estas mudanças bruscas de temperatura nada ajudam no contexto de pandemia...


----------



## Illicitus (20 Mar 2020 às 10:42)

Bom dia,

Chove bem em Vila Nova de Milfontes nesta altura.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Mar 2020 às 10:54)

Bem, parece que a coisa foi muito mais amena nesta primeira parte do dia do que inicialmente previsto... Havia trovoada a oeste daqui mas nada nesta zona, e a chuva não foi tanta como prevista por agora. Sigo com 12.4ºC e com 4.6mm acumulados, o radar mostra um buraco aqui em volta


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Mar 2020 às 10:56)

Nada de especial até agora por aqui, só mais logo é que deve chover mais.
11°c, sem frio.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Mar 2020 às 11:02)

Nas próximas horas irá entrar a primeira linha de instabilidade pelo Sotavento Algarvio. 
De salientar que a frente ainda não chegou. Essa só chegará lá para a tardinha.


----------



## aoc36 (20 Mar 2020 às 11:21)

Chove torrencialmente chá uns 25 min por Albufeira com trovoada.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Mar 2020 às 11:23)

Confirmo! Carga de água monumental por Albufeira. A natureza tem destas coisas tira de um lado e dá noutro...


----------



## trovoadas (20 Mar 2020 às 11:25)

Pode ser dia para 50mm pelo sotavento...vamos ver


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mar 2020 às 11:40)

Boas,
Após pelo menos dois períodos de chuva forte de madrugada, por volta das 9 voltou a cair com força. No momento reportado no meu post anterior, ainda se ouviu trovoada. 
A netatmo segue com *8.2mm*. 
Harmonie, arpege e ICON estiveram bem próximos da situação ocorrida nas últimas horas. Nestas situações, os modelos de baixa resolução acabam por ser os mais próximos da realidade. Veremos o que nos reserva a tarde!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mar 2020 às 11:46)

Alguma atividade eléctrica no Algarve e a sul, com deslocação para norte.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (20 Mar 2020 às 12:22)

Eita.... A festa está rolando!!! Já a muito que não vejo um dia assim carregadinho de trovoada


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Mar 2020 às 12:53)

Já temos acumulados bem significativos no Algarve Central. 

- Quarteira: 24,6 mm
- Vilamoura: 26 mm
- Quinta do Lago: 13,2 mm 
- Albufeira: 16,2 mm
- Ferreiras: 10,2 mm

Agora a linha de instabilidade deverá seguir em direção ao Sotavento.


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Mar 2020 às 13:06)

O destaque até ao momento vai para Almodôvar 
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/dados-almodovar/


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mar 2020 às 13:19)

RedeMeteo disse:


> O destaque até ao momento vai para Almodôvar
> http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/dados-almodovar/


Temos de esperar e amanhã fazem-se as contas. Grande parte da chuva prevista está para durante a tarde.
Já se sabe que nestas situações em que se formam células, os modelos não acertam completamente naquilo que prevêem. A linha de instabilidade no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve começa a ganhar força novamente, vamos ver. 
Entretanto, em Campo Maior, pela webcam vê-se que está a chover bem e o radar na última atualização só mostra um eco azul. Tudo muito inesperado como é normal.


----------



## comentador (20 Mar 2020 às 13:29)

Boa tarde, Em Alvalade do Sado só caíram umas pingas que mal deu para apagar o pó.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Mar 2020 às 13:52)

Trovoada por estas bandas!


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mar 2020 às 14:28)

Já chove de forma fraca a moderada e não deve parar tão depressa. Venha ela! 

*12.7mm *em Neves Corvo na última hora.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Mar 2020 às 14:36)

Estou a ver vídeos de fortes inundações em quarteira na última hora. 
A partir de agora será no sotavento!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Mar 2020 às 14:37)

Estou a ver vídeos de fortes inundações em quarteira na última hora. 
A partir de agora será no sotavento!


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Mar 2020 às 14:44)

joralentejano disse:


> Já chove de forma fraca a moderada e não deve parar tão depressa. Venha ela!
> 
> *12.7mm *em Neves Corvo na última hora.



Nem mais, promete bastante animação nas próximas horas.







Alguém já reparou que hoje a temperatura mais alta em Portalegre foi registada à meia noite


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Mar 2020 às 14:55)

Como já se previa, a frente acabou por aumentar de intensidade no Interior. Nas próximas horas deverá chover bem pelo Alentejo.  
Ao largo da costa algarvia já se veem novas células pelo radar que deverão afetar o Sotavento nas próximas horas, tal como o previsto pelo AROME. 





Na Costa Ocidental e no Barlavento pouco deverá chover hoje, para além de um ou outro aguaceirozito...


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Mar 2020 às 14:56)

Ja vai acumulando 
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/mapa-regional/


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mar 2020 às 15:32)

Chove com muita intensidade!


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Mar 2020 às 15:36)

Já vai chovendo bem, com 10mm acumulados neste momento.



Dias Miguel disse:


> Alguém já reparou que hoje a temperatura mais alta em Portalegre foi registada à meia noite


A minha máxima foi às 00:35


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Mar 2020 às 16:06)

Bela intensidade em Mértola 
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/dados-real-mertola/


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Mar 2020 às 16:23)

Precipitação acumulada na Rede MeteoAlentejo até as 16h15 (o pluviometro de Moura ta avariado)
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/mapa-regional/


----------



## meteo_xpepe (20 Mar 2020 às 16:26)

Por Cuba desde as 12h que chove moderadamente. Nos últimos 30min começou a cair com mais intensidade...
Parece que os maiores acumulados vão ser na região que estava mais seca... Que falta fazia!...
17mm acumulados e em rápida subida..
Bom seguimento a todos!!


----------



## slbgdt (20 Mar 2020 às 16:40)

O problema da chuva compacta no sul é só este mas é melhor que nada.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Mar 2020 às 16:56)

Boas, por aqui, choveu e fez alguma trovoada nada mais. Acumulou cerca de 13 mm, embora os modelos indicassem mais ou menos isto.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Mar 2020 às 16:58)

Este tipo de situações em que temos uma frente que avança muito vagarosamente é muito benéfica para os solos, porque os acumulados resultantes costumam ser muito bons. 

As próximas duas horas serão as mais críticas no Sotavento e Interior Alentejano, de acordo com o IPMA/modelos. Até agora, a situação ao nível dos acumulados é esta: 
- Albufeira: 20 mm
- Quarteira: 39,2 mm 
- Quinta do Lago: 49,1 mm 
- Faro: 22,5 mm
- Ilha do Farol: 16,9 mm
- São Brás de Alportel: 31,8 mm
- Santa Catarina da Fonte do Bispo: 31,6 mm
- Alcarias: 21,8 mm
- Alvito: 23,2 mm 
- Arraiolos: 18 mm
- Ulme: 21,8 mm


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mar 2020 às 17:02)

Estive no final da semana, na zona de Arraiolos, mais propriamente na localidade de Sabugueiro, e posso dizer que passei lá uns tres dias, a bater o dente com frio, o vento moderado, e o sol que nunca se viu. 
Gostei de ver várias barragens dentro das herdades bem abastecidas, e com as linhas de água a correr, os montados estão completamente verdes, e alguns com tons de amarelo, devido á floração da tremocilha.


----------



## frederico (20 Mar 2020 às 19:01)

Espantam-me sempre estas inundações. Vivi no Porto, passei por dias com 100 mm, e nunca vi estas inundações urbanas. Sendo algarvio, conheço os erros urbanos brutais que se fizeram, não se respeitaram as linhas de água antigas e os antigos sapais e lagoas litorais. O nosso urbanismo é uma farsa, não existe, é tudo postiço. 

Entretanto há estações que já fizeram a média do mês, que ronda os 40 mm. No entanto se tivermos em conta as médias antigas anteriores a 1980 ainda faltam mais uns 30 a 50 mm para média estar feita!


----------



## MikeCT (20 Mar 2020 às 19:04)

Faro (cidade) ficou-se pelos 25,6mm hoje. Bastava um dia assim por semana para ir repondo a falta de água...

Total do mês nos 51mm para já


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Mar 2020 às 19:06)

Faro chegou certamente aos 50 mm mensais hoje. 
No sotavento de Olhão para leste parece ter chovido muito menos. 
De Albufeira para oeste tb quase nada. 
Dúvidas quanto ao que choveu nas serras!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Mar 2020 às 19:07)

Faro chegou certamente aos 50 mm mensais hoje. 
No sotavento de Olhão para leste parece ter chovido muito menos. 
De Albufeira para oeste tb quase nada. 
Dúvidas quanto ao que choveu nas serras!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Mar 2020 às 19:24)

A frente está a dar, neste momento, os últimos cartuchos em relação ao dia de hoje. 
Assim estão os acumulados neste momento no Sotavento/Interior Alentejano: 
- São Brás de Alportel: 32,6 mm
- Alcarias: 21,8 mm
- Tavira: 14,8 mm
- Faz Fato: 13,2 mm 
- Vales Mortos: 21,1 mm 
- Alvito: 26,6 mm
- Cheles: 19,7 mm 
- Redondo: 17 mm 
- Arraiolos: 22,2 mm 
- Estremoz: 25,1 mm 
- Ulme: 26,3 mm


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Mar 2020 às 19:47)

Precipitação acumulada na Rede MeteoAlentejo até as 19h30 (o pluviometro de Moura ta avariado)
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/mapa-regional/


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Mar 2020 às 19:50)

Excelente rega essa em Mértola!


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Mar 2020 às 20:01)

Já agora que chegue aos 50mm em Mértola, muito bom.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Mar 2020 às 20:36)

20.0mm por aqui. Nada mau.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mar 2020 às 20:37)

Chove de forma moderada e persistente. *21.1mm* acumulados até ao momento na netatmo, muito bom!! 

Edit (20:40h): Chuva forte!


----------



## comentador (20 Mar 2020 às 21:04)

Boa noite, aqui em Alvalade caíram só 9,0 mm e muito espremidos como sempre. Mais uma vez ficámos bem abaixo comparado com as regiões mais interiores. A zona do Vale do Sado continua a ser a mais seca do País, na faixa desde sul de Grândola até Ourique. A chuva é sempre desviada desta região, há aqui qualquer coisa na atmosfera que impede de chover decentemente desde há uns anos para cá. Concentração de fumos das fábricas de bagaço de azeitona?!?!?! Fumos da Refinaria de Sines?!?!?! Um caso de estudo científico para o IPMA ou Universidades!!


----------



## Kraliv (20 Mar 2020 às 21:24)

Registo 35,5mm até às 21h!
Foi uma boa tardada/início de noite de chuva e agora pelo que se vê no radar não deve acumular muito mais!


----------



## frederico (20 Mar 2020 às 21:43)

comentador disse:


> Boa noite, aqui em Alvalade caíram só 9,0 mm e muito espremidos como sempre. Mais uma vez ficámos bem abaixo comparado com as regiões mais interiores. A zona do Vale do Sado continua a ser a mais seca do País, na faixa desde sul de Grândola até Ourique. A chuva é sempre desviada desta região, há aqui qualquer coisa na atmosfera que impede de chover decentemente desde há uns anos para cá. Concentração de fumos das fábricas de bagaço de azeitona?!?!?! Fumos da Refinaria de Sines?!?!?! Um caso de estudo científico para o IPMA ou Universidades!!



Já estive a ver dados de uma estação dessa zona e chovia muito aí nos anos 70, 80 e 90, média anual acima dos 600 mm.


----------



## frederico (20 Mar 2020 às 22:06)

Não falhou muito. Esta era a previsão para hoje.






Para amanhã está assim.






Durante o dia ainda poderá acumular, de manhã no Algarve e durante a tarde no Interior Sul. Mas será pouco, uns 2 a 10 mm.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Mar 2020 às 22:46)

Esta chuva foi boa, diria excelente e ajuda muito a agricultura a curto prazo. No entanto continuamos com uma crise hídrica grave no médio/longo prazo. É preciso não esquecer que apesar de problemas maiores no momento existe ainda este problema(mais um).
Amanhã mais um dia que esperemos nos traga mais uns mm's preciosos. Já nem discuto nem analiso modelos...é um dia de cada vez...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Mar 2020 às 00:21)

Foi bom mas houve zonas aqui no Algarve que nem choveu durante o dia de hoje, e outros muito pouco. 
Não sei é o que choveu nas serras em especial no sotavento. 
Se Mértola caso esteja correcto o valor chegou o valor quanto terá chovido na serra do sotavento. Talvez 30 mm??
É que de Tavira para leste choveu muito pouco.


----------



## RedeMeteo (21 Mar 2020 às 00:30)

Precipitação acumulada hoje na Rede MeteoAlentejo (Moura avariada)


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mar 2020 às 02:40)

Boas,
12 horas a chover praticamente sem paragens, fora aquelas fortes chuvadas ocorridas de madrugada e manhã. Uma excelente rega que já era muito necessária. 
Acumulados de ontem:
Portalegre: *31.4mm*
Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo): *35.7mm*
Netatmo: *31.1mm*
Elvas: *34.7mm*
Campo Maior: *25.4mm
*
Portalegre segue com 71mm mensais, ultrapassando a média de 71/2000 que é de 63.3mm.

Mensalmente, a netatmo segue com 44mm e no que diz respeito ao acumulado anual, só agora ultrapassou os 100mm, estando nos 103mm. 
*2.3mm *hoje, até ao momento. 


Estão *9,1ºC*.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Mar 2020 às 02:52)

O acumulado ficou em 28.6mm por aqui. Nada nada mau.

Desde as 0h mais 4.4mm.


----------



## Illicitus (21 Mar 2020 às 07:09)

Em Milfontes o dia acorda com mais uma rega generosa. Haja algo para alegrar estes dias.


----------



## vamm (21 Mar 2020 às 09:52)

Bom dia, maltinha de quarentena!
Isso por aqui não existe, infelizmente a “economia não pode morrer” e temos de ir à luta 

Ontem foi um dia bem bom para o Alentejo e Algarve! Choveu sem parar praticamente todo o dia e ela que fazia tanta falta.

Hoje está bem mais fresco, sigo com 13.3ºC e esta é a vista do quadrante N. Ouvi alguns roncos


----------



## vamm (21 Mar 2020 às 10:40)

Vista a N


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Mar 2020 às 11:14)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Foi bom mas houve zonas aqui no Algarve que nem choveu durante o dia de hoje, e outros muito pouco.
> Não sei é o que choveu nas serras em especial no sotavento.
> Se Mértola caso esteja correcto o valor chegou o valor quanto terá chovido na serra do sotavento. Talvez 30 mm??
> É que de Tavira para leste choveu muito pouco.


Tavira para leste choveu muito pouco? Não, amigo...  

Durante a tarde de ontem, o grosso da precipitação fugiu, de certa maneira, para o interior, ou seja, para a Serra do Caldeirão/Mértola. Não me admirava nada que houvesse zonas com 70 mm ou mais nesta frente na zona de Alcoutim, zona que parece ter sido bem "regada" pelo radar.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Mar 2020 às 11:18)

Boas.
Parece que há avisos para trovoada, mas não me parece que haja alguma coisa por aqui, o buraco de Portalegre está activo.  11.4ºC com vento moderado, mínima de 7.2ºC. 5.8mm acumulados.


----------



## vamm (21 Mar 2020 às 11:24)

Vista a N
Pelo radar tem uma forma muito circular


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Mar 2020 às 11:25)

Escrevi em português. 
De Tavira para leste choveu muito pouco, e na zona das serras do sotavento não sei o que choveu. 
Hoje estive olhando as barragens no site do SNIRH e foram muito poucas as que melhoraram alguma coisa, embora devido a escorrencia possa vir a subir qq coisa nos próximos dias.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Mar 2020 às 11:48)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Escrevi em português.
> De Tavira para leste choveu muito pouco, e na zona das serras do sotavento não sei o que choveu.
> Hoje estive olhando as barragens no site do SNIRH e foram muito poucas as que melhoraram alguma coisa, embora devido a escorrencia possa vir a subir qq coisa nos próximos dias.


Como é óbvio... Achas que as ribeiras, depois de um mês de fevereiro como o que tivemos, acordam com uma chuvita de 50 a 70 mm?  
Em dezembro, os acumulados na serra foram de 200 mm ou superiores na serra, metade dos quais num único dia. É óbvio que as ribeiras tornaram-se torrenciais: é o mesmo que acontece com aquelas gotas frias do Mediterrâneo. Portanto, esse argumento das ribeiras não é válido...


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2020 às 12:11)

vamm disse:


> Vista a N
> Pelo radar tem uma forma muito circular


Muito interessante! É o centro da depressão.


----------



## RedeMeteo (21 Mar 2020 às 12:35)

Chove forte em Serpa
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/webcam-serpa/
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/dados-serpa/


----------



## vamm (21 Mar 2020 às 13:20)

A espiral continua a Norte e é este o aspecto visto daqui


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mar 2020 às 13:21)

Boas,
Ainda choveu algo de madrugada. Neste momento, aguaceiros a sul:





*13,4ºC*


----------



## vamm (21 Mar 2020 às 13:36)

É possível ver as cordas d’água


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mar 2020 às 13:38)

Shelf cloud bem formada 
Neste momento com a sua aproximação, vento forte e descida considerável da temperatura. Estão *11,9ºC*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Mar 2020 às 13:52)

No local onde está a espiral, há acumulados bem significativos, mas dentro do previsto para hoje. 

De salientar os 11,6 mm de Ferreira do Alentejo, os 13,4 mm de Alvito e os 13 mm de Azinheira de Barros.  

@comentador Hoje pode ser o teu dia de sorte.


----------



## comentador (21 Mar 2020 às 13:52)

Boa tarde, em Alvalade do Sado nem vale apena comentar, continuamos a suspirar por chuva a sério desde 2014....


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Mar 2020 às 14:15)

Muito interessante o vórtice convectivo mesoescalar que anda por terras alentejanas e algarvias 






Mais rápido:


----------



## João Pedro (21 Mar 2020 às 14:21)

joralentejano disse:


> Shelf cloud bem formada
> Neste momento com a sua aproximação, vento forte e descida considerável da temperatura. Estão *11,9ºC*


Estamos aborrecidos em casa; fotos por favor!


----------



## vamm (21 Mar 2020 às 14:22)

O vento é gélido! Continuamos nos 13.8ºC
Vista para a animação


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Mar 2020 às 14:22)

joralentejano disse:


> Shelf cloud bem formada
> Neste momento com a sua aproximação, vento forte e descida considerável da temperatura. Estão *11,9ºC*


Realmente para esses lados ainda continua negro. Aqui é que não chega absolutamente nada, fico apenas a ver o céu negro ao longe...  12.5ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Mar 2020 às 14:41)

joralentejano disse:


> Shelf cloud bem formada
> Neste momento com a sua aproximação, vento forte e descida considerável da temperatura. Estão *11,9ºC*




ehehe


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mar 2020 às 14:47)

joralentejano disse:


> Shelf cloud bem formada





João Pedro disse:


> Estamos aborrecidos em casa; fotos por favor!





ecobcg disse:


> ehehe


Cá ficam os registos:













E um pequeno vídeo:

Após isto, vento bastante forte, chuva forte e algum granizo. A temperatura caiu até aos *8,4ºC*.

*6mm* acumulados.

Agora, de vez em quando o sol brilha e estão *11,5ºC*.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mar 2020 às 15:32)

Mais umas células a Sul e Sudeste: 





Vento fraco e *13,4ºC*.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Mar 2020 às 15:39)

Algumas células mais fortes atingiram a zona do Baixo Guadiana na última hora. Os acumulados na zona a este de Tavira devem ser interessantes... 
Villablanca acumula, neste momento, 11,2 mm.  

Do outro lado da fronteira, muitas têm sido as células que entraram por Doñana. Certas zonas de Sevilha seguem com 30 mm neste momento.


----------



## frederico (21 Mar 2020 às 15:57)

Os modelos punham uma mancha de precipitação a atravessar durante a manhã o Algarve, mas a tal mancha passou muito a Sul e entrou na Andaluzia por Doñana.

Em contrapartida a tarde está a render um pouco mais que o previsto. O radar há pouco tinha bons ecos na zona de Cacela e na serra do sotavento, pena não andar por aqui o @Gil_Algarvio  para nos dizer como estãos as coisas nessa zona.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mar 2020 às 19:04)

Breves minutos fora de casa, um pequena célula visível para norte. Caudal do rio bem melhor, só é pena não chover mais nos próximos dias.





De volta ao isolamento, ambiente fresco lá fora com *10,6ºC* atuais.

A netatmo acumulou *8.8mm* hoje. *50.5mm* mensais, devendo andar perto da média. No ano passado, Março terminou com 23mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Mar 2020 às 19:21)

Boas, por aqui, caiu alguns aguaceiros mas o sol brilhou na maior parte do dia.

Máxima: 16.3ºC
mínima: 7.7ºC
actual: 10.3ºC

Precipitação: 2 mm


----------



## frederico (21 Mar 2020 às 19:24)

Até ao momento, 6 mm em Vila Real de Santo António;
7,7 mm no Sapal de Castro Marim;
2,1 mm em Tavira;
2,4 mm em Olhão;
3,4 mm em Faro

No entanto o radar mostrava ecos intensos na região de Cacela, Azinhal, Odeleite, Pereiro, Alcoutim. Deve haver várias regiões no Baixo Guadiana bem acima dos 10 mm desde a meia-noite.


----------



## António josé Sales (21 Mar 2020 às 19:30)

joralentejano disse:


> Breves minutos fora de casa, um pequena célula visível para norte. Caudal do rio bem melhor, só é pena não chover mais nos próximos dias.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente foto parabéns!!!! 
É muito bom ver tanta água.


----------



## frederico (21 Mar 2020 às 19:30)

Alguns acumulados interessantes no Sul de Espanha. A província de Málaga levou com a parte mais activa da frente hoje, enquanto o Sul de Portugal foi abençoado ontem.

. Grazalema: 62,6 mm
- Estepona: 56,8 mm
- Alpandeire: 46 mm
- El Bosque: 37.6 mm


Ayamonte teve 6,4 mm; Cartaya 5,4 mm; Huelva 9,4 mm; Cerro do Andévalo 13.8 mm; Aroche 6,4 mm; El Granado 1,8 mm. Portanto idêntico ao sotavento algarvio.


----------



## frederico (21 Mar 2020 às 19:36)

Poucas chances de chuva amanhã.






O melhor cenário possível será este, mas é pouco provável.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Mar 2020 às 20:14)

Alcoutim e Mértola não tem mais do que 5 ou 6 mm!!


----------



## RedeMeteo (21 Mar 2020 às 22:06)

E pronto foi bom enquanto durou mas agora tão cedo nao volta a chover


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Mar 2020 às 23:12)

frederico disse:


> Os modelos punham uma mancha de precipitação a atravessar durante a manhã o Algarve, mas a tal mancha passou muito a Sul e entrou na Andaluzia por Doñana.
> 
> Em contrapartida a tarde está a render um pouco mais que o previsto. O radar há pouco tinha bons ecos na zona de Cacela e na serra do sotavento, pena não andar por aqui o @Gil_Algarvio  para nos dizer como estãos as coisas nessa zona.


Boas. 
Por aqui caíram 3 valentes aguaceiros com granizo á mistura durante a tarde de hoje. Acompanhados de trovoada. E mais alguns aguaceiros fracos. 

O total acumulado hoje foi de 21mm
Ontem acumulamos 18mm
No dia 17 acumulado de 10mm
No dia 18 acumulado de 17mm

Temos assim até ao momento 66 acumulados este mês. 

Bem bom comparativamente com os últimos meses, em fevereiro por exemplo acumulei 0mm, nem as noites mais húmidas deram 0.2mm.

Os terrenos aqui por Cacela a manta rota notam-se bem hidratados agora. Ontem e Hoje inclusive a água já ficava estagnada sobre terreno lavrado recentemente e a demorar horas a ser absorvida. 


Vi videos ainda há pouco no Facebook da ribeira de Odeleite a correr novamente hoje.


----------



## Gates (21 Mar 2020 às 23:44)

Ao menos os nuestros hermanos vão receber alguma coisa :/


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mar 2020 às 23:53)

António josé Sales disse:


> Excelente foto parabéns!!!!
> É muito bom ver tanta água.


Obrigado!!  Só é pena não chover mais...

Há pouco ainda caíram uns pingos e pronto, o que é bom acaba depressa.
* 7,7ºC* atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Mar 2020 às 15:09)

Boas,
Nevoeiro de madrugada que não deixou a temperatura descer muito. Tarde primaveril com muitas nuvens, algumas ameaçadoras, mas que não deve passar disso.









Mínima de *5,7ºC*.

*16,3ºC* atuais.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Mar 2020 às 20:49)

joralentejano disse:


> Cá ficam os registos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obrigado


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Mar 2020 às 20:53)

Chove por aqui, por esta não esperava.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Mar 2020 às 21:57)

Por aqui também ainda choveu qualquer coisa que deu para molhar o chão. Os ecos mais intensos passaram a norte e a estação do MeteoAlentejo em Portalegre acumulou 1.2mm.

Neste momento, já não chove. A noite segue fresca com *9,6ºC*.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Mar 2020 às 22:29)

Yep, 0.6mm por aqui e ainda vai caindo lentamente.


----------



## cool (23 Mar 2020 às 10:05)

Boas.
Embora um bocadinho atrasadas deixo umas fotos do evento de chuva de sábado que não bafejou a Serra de Grândola, pois ficou tudo a poucos quilómetros:

Vista para Sul:




A Leste:




A Norte:




Hoje a Serra acordou emersa em neblina que entretanto já se dissipou:




Desta vez passou tudo ao lado, mas fico contente pelo que caiu mais para o interior que tão necessitado está...!

Abraços!


----------



## frederico (23 Mar 2020 às 10:23)

Obrigado @Gil_Algarvio  pelas informações. De facto o radar indiciava que tinha chovido bem na zona de Cacela. 

Infelizmente parece-me que algumas estações ainda não fizeram a média do mês, como Tavira ou Vila Real de Santo António, que ronda os 40 mm.

No entanto, tudo indica que teremos outro evento nos últimos dias do mês. 






Entretanto hoje poderemos ter alguma precipitação nas serras do Algarve.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Mar 2020 às 10:50)

cool disse:


> Boas.
> Embora um bocadinho atrasadas deixo umas fotos do evento de chuva de sábado que não bafejou a Serra de Grândola, pois ficou tudo a poucos quilómetros:
> 
> Vista para Sul:
> ...


Que fotos e paisagens bonitas!


----------



## frederico (23 Mar 2020 às 15:07)

Já chove na serra Morena. A ver se alguma coisa chega ao interior do Alentejo e serra algarvia.


----------



## RedeMeteo (23 Mar 2020 às 18:11)

Aguaceiro inesperado em Serpa 
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/dados-serpa/
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/webcam-serpa/


----------



## frederico (23 Mar 2020 às 18:53)

Está uma célula a atravessar o sotavento com bons ecos, agora neste momento está na zona de Faro. Há outra no Baixo Alentejo que deve ir para o Barlavento.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Mar 2020 às 19:02)

E de repente grande chuvada aqui em Faro com trovoada


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Mar 2020 às 19:06)

Neste momento chove mais na Costa Algarvia que no Interior.  

Os acumulados mais significativos neste momento são estes: 
- Estremoz: 2 mm
- Tavira: 5,0 mm
- Alcarias: 2,2 mm 
- Faro: 4,1 mm

Nesta tarde/noite também poderá chover no Barlavento.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Mar 2020 às 19:11)

Pena não haver muitos membros residentes em Faro...
Antes da célula chegar:


----------



## MikeCT (23 Mar 2020 às 19:13)

Enorme trovoada chuva e granizo por Faro (cidade), 8,0mm acumulados derrepente


----------



## frederico (23 Mar 2020 às 19:26)

Este tipo de evento, que estamos a ter hoje, foram comuns nas Primaveras da minha infância, nos anos 90. Quem viveu no Algarve, certamente recordar-se-á das células que desciam da serra para o litoral nos meses primaveris, ao final da tarde. Mas nas últimas duas décadas foram tão raros...


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Mar 2020 às 19:27)

Belíssima estrutura:


----------



## MikeCT (23 Mar 2020 às 19:29)

E pronto já passou...


----------



## frederico (23 Mar 2020 às 20:31)

A outra célula dissipou-se antes de entrar na serra algarvia mas deve ter deixado certamente bons acumulados no Baixo Alentejo. Amanhã poderemos ter mais surpresas, especialmente no litoral do sotavento. Façam figas!


----------



## ecobcg (23 Mar 2020 às 21:03)

Umas fotos captadas em Faro. Belo final de tarde! Pena não se ter aproximado mais daqui


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Mar 2020 às 21:06)

Boas, por aqui, o final de tarde foi animado com trovoada e aguaceiro que rendeu 3 mm. 

Máxima: 17.4ºC
mínima: 8.2ºC

Amanhã, existe a possibilidade de novos aguaceiros durante a tarde, a probabilidade de trovoada é quase nula.


----------



## PiasChaser (23 Mar 2020 às 23:21)

Por enquanto, aqui na zona de Serpa só as vemos passar ao longe... No entanto, há sempre hipóteses de apreciar um (novo) pôr do sol!


----------



## frederico (24 Mar 2020 às 14:25)

Hoje deve ficar tudo no mar. Na melhor das hipóteses teremos alguns aguaceiros fracos e dispersos no litoral algarvio.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Mar 2020 às 21:36)

Hoje um dia sem grande história...só ao fim da tarde é que ficou escuro a leste/sueste mas tudo muito longe. De manhã esteve abafado e algo encoberto por nuvens altas.

Vamos ver as potencialidades do próximo evento...ainda à pouco fui ver o poço onde eu e o meu vizinho nos abastecemos para a "hortinha" e continua bem lá no fundo. Não subiu um 1cm! Os solos estão no ponto para receber mais água.


----------



## frederico (24 Mar 2020 às 23:32)

Amanhã há mais chances de precipitação. 







Máximo esperado






Parece-me que se ela ocorrer será na serra algarvia. 

O Arome mete precipitação na província de Huelva, Baixo Guadiana e nordeste Algarvio e na zona de Monchique e de Odemira, já o CEPPM pende mais para o sotavento algarvio em geral. O GFS pende para a serra algarvia e serra Morena. O Hirlam mete alguma precipitação fraca no sotavento durante a manhã e na serra Morena e interior alentejano durante a tarde, mas pouca coisa. 

Difícil de prever, será uma espécie de tudo ou nada. 

Entretanto Quinta-feira não deverá chover. 






Nem Sexta-feira.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Mar 2020 às 11:59)

Já temos atividade no interior do Baixo Alentejo e Algarve.





Imagem das 11:45.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Mar 2020 às 12:53)

Por Beja céu a ficar nublado por cumulus. Vê-se alguma organização mais a sul.

Nota-se muita falta de água pelo Baixo Alentejo. Os solos estão mais hidratados mas enxutos. A escorrência é  praticanente nula. Para as explorações intensivas isto pouco importa e noto que se não houver nada contra até poderá ser um ano excepcional, resta saber quantos anos durará este modelo...
Fora do perímetro de Alqueva a situação é caótica!


----------



## joralentejano (25 Mar 2020 às 19:34)

Boas,
Os últimos dias têm sido praticamente todos iguais. Sol, muitas nuvens durante a tarde e temperatura agradável. Tempo mais ou menos típico de fim de março.
Quanto ao final do mês, vamos lá ver se chove ou se vem só frio seco, sendo que este último agora já se dispensa. Atualmente, só o ECM e GFS prevêem acumulados significativos, veremos!
Tem estado uma célula no norte do distrito, que entretanto já se está a dissipar. Há pouco: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Máx: *20,4ºC*
Min: *7,8ºC*

*14,6ºC* atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Mar 2020 às 21:26)

Boa Noite,
Muito vento a partir da hora de almoço, principalmente. De resto, dia com alguns cumulus durante a tarde. 
Máx: *18,8ºC*
Min: *6,8ºC*

A noite segue desagradável devido ao vento moderado de NW. *9,4ºC* atuais.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Mar 2020 às 21:36)

Boas,
Manhãs frescas e tardes amenas, tempo típico de Março.

Máx:16,3°c
Min:6°c
Atual:9,2°c com algum vento.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Mar 2020 às 02:56)

Boas, 5.1ºC por aqui, bem mais frio do que esperava. Vento fraco.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Mar 2020 às 20:02)

Boas,
Dia com algum vento, principalmente de manhã, pois ao longo da tarde foi diminuindo de intensidade. Algumas nuvens altas e temperatura agradável, mas durante a noite refresca bem.









Máx: *17,6ºC*
Min: *3,3ºC*

Atual de *10,5ºC* com vento nulo.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Mar 2020 às 20:22)

Boas,
Dia nublado por nuvens altas e muitos cumulus durante a tarde sendo que ainda surgiu uma pequena célula a norte daqui. Não havia condições para grandes desenvolvimentos e era bem notável como se dissipava logo tudo a seguir.
Cá fica o registo dessa dita célula:








Final do dia bonito....




__________
Máx: *19,2ºC*
Min: *5,1ºC*

Daqui a 2 dias, de acordo com a automática do IPMA, estão previstos 8ºC de máxima. 

*13,8ºC* atuais.


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Mar 2020 às 11:29)

Chove ligeiro mas constante em Portalegre cidade. A sensação térmica é desagradável, pois corre vento de N/NO fraco a moderado e estar na fila do supermercado não ajuda nada...
Este tempo é, sem dúvida, a melhor medida de quarentena.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Mar 2020 às 13:06)

Chove bem por Albufeira desde à 1 hora. Chuva moderada e grossa que acumula bem.
Este tempo é uma benção e a ordem de quarentena divina!


----------



## joralentejano (30 Mar 2020 às 13:14)

Boas,
Por aqui ainda não choveu nada, mas está a ser bem notável a descida da temperatura. Para chover qualquer coisa por aqui ao longo das próximas horas, terá de se formar algo como já se vai notando porque aquilo que está no litoral Sul vai-se ficando pelo caminho.
*12,1ºC* e assim está o cenário...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Mar 2020 às 13:19)

Os acumulados neste momento já são bastante significativos no Litoral Alentejano e Algarve. Vejamos: 
- Cercal: 5,4 mm
- Ribeira do Salto: 4,8 mm
- Cabo Sardão: 5,9 mm
- São Teotónio: 7,2 mm
- Aljezur: 8,6 mm
- Marmelete: 11,4 mm
- Budens: 10,1 mm
- Portimão: 6,8 mm
- Algoz: 7 mm
- Albufeira: 18,3 mm
- Quarteira: 8,7 mm
- Almancil: 12,8 mm
- Faro: 9,4 mm
- Tavira: 5,9 mm


----------



## comentador (30 Mar 2020 às 13:45)

Boa tarde!

Está a chover neste momento em Alvalade, mas com muita cautela para não destoar do que já é habitual!


----------



## trovoadas (30 Mar 2020 às 14:56)

comentador disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Está a chover neste momento em Alvalade, mas com muita cautela para não destoar do que já é habitual!


Passei por Aljustrel na Quarta e nota-se bastante a falta de água! Aliás do que vi parece que choveu mais para os lados de Beja e mesmo a sul para Castro Verde/Ourique. No entanto no geral não há escorrência nenhuma e as barragens grandes/médias estão muito vazias. Esta chuva agora já vai permitir alguma escorrência e por conseguinte alguma recuperação mas não há acumulados extraordinários previstos. O positivo é o possível efeito acumulativo em zonas que já receberam chuvadas na últimas semanas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Mar 2020 às 15:34)

Tavira e Albufeira seguem já com acumulados superiores a 20 mm, provavelmente ultrapassando a média mensal...


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Mar 2020 às 18:56)

Boas,
Apenas uns aguaceiros fracos por aqui, a máxima foi feita de madrugada, sendo que durante o dia não ultrapassou os 9°c.
Por agora 7°c e vento moderado.
Durante a noite, podem cair uns flocos de neve lá em cima, mas não deve passar disso.


----------



## Rajujas (30 Mar 2020 às 21:19)

Bem, que chuvada que acabou de cair aqui. Durou uns 5 minutos, agora acalmou um pouco. Tive uma sorte do caraças. Enquanto passeava os cães, chovia ligeiramente. Cheguei a casa e nem um minuto depois era o temporal lá fora.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Mar 2020 às 21:32)

5°c, os aguaceiros fracos continuam.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Mar 2020 às 00:47)

Boas,
Por aqui, apenas alguma chuva depois de almoço, mas bem aquém do previsto. Acontece, os modelos têm andado um bocado ás aranhas. Amanhã, segundo o que vejo nos modelos de alta resolução, deveremos ter uma linha de instabilidade durante a tarde.
No entanto, logo se vê porque hoje tudo o que se aproxima deste canto se dissipa e está acontecer isso com os restos que estão a sul. 

2.7mm acumulados na netatmo.

Estão 2,3ºC em Marvão com precipitação. Pela webcam do MeteoAlentejo não se consegue perceber nada, mas calculo que no meio da chuva haja qualquer coisa.

Por aqui, muito vento a causar uma sensação super desagradável com *6,4ºC*.


----------



## talingas (31 Mar 2020 às 00:48)

Por aqui chove fraco, com 4,3°C. Pergunto-me como estará lá para os altos de São Mamede.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mar 2020 às 02:16)

talingas disse:


> Por aqui chove fraco, com 4,3°C. Pergunto-me como estará lá para os altos de São Mamede.


Tendo em conta as temperaturas, e a temperatura na estação do MeteoAlentejo de Marvão, já deve ter havido qq coisa... 5.4ºC por aqui, vai chovendo fraco com vento moderado a forte com rajadas.


----------



## comentador (31 Mar 2020 às 07:55)

Bom dia, 

A Noite foi de aguaceiros. Acumulou desde ontem 13,0 mm em Alvalade Sado.


----------



## Illicitus (31 Mar 2020 às 09:06)

Ontem ao início da tarde apanhei chuva intensa entre Santiago do Cacém e Milfontes. Zona de Sines com muita água acumulada na estrada.

Chuva forte durante a noite e madrugada em Vila Nova de Milfontes. Não faço ideia dos acumulados, mas já terá sido um número relevante para esta zona.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Mar 2020 às 11:09)

Boas,
Muita chuva ao longo da madrugada acompanhada de vento, uma bela noite de inverno. Aquilo que originou a chuva foi uma linha de precipitação que atingiu mais o sudeste do Alto Alentejo, tanto que os acumulados são estes:
Netatmo: *10.3mm*
Portalegre: *2.9mm*
Elvas: *13.7mm*
Campo Maior: *6.8mm
*
Portalegre ficou no "buraco", porque a zona de Marvão também acumulou bem.

*63.6mm* mensais na netatmo e *81.2mm *em Portalegre.

Entretanto, a linha de instabilidade prevista para hoje esfumou-se das previsões em menos de 12 horas estando previsto qualquer coisa apenas mais para o Baixo Alentejo, mas há aviso amarelo por parte do IPMA e da AEMET, sendo que este último foi lançado ainda ontem. Os modelos andam mesmo muito à toa nas previsões.

*8,2ºC *atuais com vento fraco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mar 2020 às 12:57)

Por aqui, caiu uma valente chuvada entre a 00h e 00h20m, que acumulou 7 mm, já de manhã outro aguaceiro forte, o acumulado é de 10 mm.


----------



## almeida96 (31 Mar 2020 às 13:46)

Ontem, em algumas estações do IPMA:

Alcácer do Sal - 17,9 mm
Sines - 21,6 mm
Sagres - *22,9 mm*
Portimão (Aeródromo) - 21,7 mm
Albufeira - 21,5 mm
Faro - 10,8 mm


----------



## RedeMeteo (31 Mar 2020 às 14:23)

Acho o Aviso Amarelo desnecessário. A instabilidade tá toda em Espanha


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Mar 2020 às 14:24)

Os modelos também mudaram à última da hora, bastou a depressão estar mais desviada. Mínima de 4.8ºC por aqui, sigo agora com 9.7ºC e 2mm.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Mar 2020 às 14:36)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Acho o Aviso Amarelo desnecessário. A instabilidade tá toda em Espanha


A posição da depressão está diferente do modelado. Os modelos nas últimas saídas retiraram toda a instabilidade prevista para hoje, sendo que só restava algo residual no interior do baixo Alentejo. No entanto, a ver pelo radar, a dita linha de instabilidade está ainda mais para leste, portanto, o aviso amarelo não se justifica e provavelmente já não deverá acontecer nada de relevante hoje. Desde início que os modelos têm andado numa mudança constante no que diz respeito a este evento e nestas situações, acaba por ser normal.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Mar 2020 às 14:39)

Entretanto parece que vai surgindo uma linha de instabilidade na Serra de Aracena, que se dirige para nordeste... 






No entanto, parece que também já se estão a formar células no Vale do Guadiana. A linha está a ganhar volume, e portanto acho que o dia de hoje não está terminado, pelo menos na região do Baixo Alentejo e Alcoutim. 

PS: Bem, parece que falei cedo demais. Está tudo a ir para a Estremadura!


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Mar 2020 às 15:35)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Acho o Aviso Amarelo desnecessário. A instabilidade tá toda em Espanha


O aviso amarelo do IPMA é para rir.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (31 Mar 2020 às 16:24)

E certo antes antes da saída do ecm e do gfs estavam válidos mas nesta saida tudo foi para Espanha, mas amanhã seremos recompensados.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Mar 2020 às 18:22)

Depois de um dia sem chuva, agora cerrou de nevoeiro e chove fraco.


----------



## RedeMeteo (31 Mar 2020 às 19:59)

Evento terminado por aqui. Amanhã também ja nao se prevê nada de especial


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mar 2020 às 20:42)

Por aqui, começou a chover.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Mar 2020 às 20:54)

Por aqui, o céu já limpou, será uma noite fria para a época, 5°c atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Mar 2020 às 22:26)

Boa Noite,
Dia frio, como se sabe, e com céu muito nublado, mas sem chuva. Entretanto, ao final do dia limpou por completo ficando apenas um "capacete" sobre a serra.





Máx: *10,6ºC*

Mínima a ser feita agora e deverá continuar a ser até à meia noite, *3,9ºC *atuais.

Março termina com *63.9mm *na estação de referência. 122.8mm anuais.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (31 Mar 2020 às 22:29)

Dia muito frio para a época. Noite passada mínima de 8.1°C e a máxima apenas de 11.4°C. Atuais 7.7°C em descida...


----------



## frederico (31 Mar 2020 às 23:39)

Dia 30 de Março

Vila Real de Santo António: 9.7 mm
Tavira: 14.4 mm
Sapal de Castro Marim: 10.5 mm
Olhão: 11.8 mm
Faro: 10.8 mm
Albufeira: 21.5 mm
Praia da Rocha: 21.1 mm
Sagres: 22.9 mm
Aljezur: 19.4 mm
Fóia: 14.1 mm
Castro Verde: 9.4 mm
Mértola: 7.8 mm
São Teotónio: 11.1 mm
Zambujeira do Mar: 9.3 mm

Os ecos do radar indiciam que terá chovido muito mais em zonas onde não há estações, nomeadamente na serra algarvia e nordeste algarvio. Na generalidade destas estações houve mais acumulado durante as 24 horas de hoje, contas grosseiras entre 2 a 15 mm.* Isto implica que o mês termina no Algarve com a generalidade das estações aproximadamente na média ou ligeiramente acima, caso por exemplo da estação de Faro*. Mas importa frisar que estou a falar da média 71-2000, que é muito baixa, anda em torno dos 40 mm. Em normais climatológicas mais antigas as médias de Março andavam entre os 60 e os 90 mm.

Infelizmente, a situação continua muito feia em zonas do Alentejo, onde choveu menos que no Algarve (e onde as médias anuais são até mais altas).

Desde Abril de 2019 que não tínhamos a generalidade da região algarvia perto da média ou ligeiramente acima.


----------



## frederico (31 Mar 2020 às 23:48)

Amanhã teremos mais um dia com precipitação e cá estarei a torcer para que a média de Abril se faça na próxima semana... são «só» uns 40 mm. É fundamental que se acumule agora muita precipitação em todo o Sul para salvar as árvores da seca estival, já que praticamente não choveu nada de jeito no Outono e no Inverno e estão para trás muitos anos secos e quentes. 






Precipitação máxima prevista.






GFS, acumulado previsto para as 14h.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Abr 2020 às 00:03)

frederico disse:


> Dia 30 de Março
> 
> Vila Real de Santo António: 9.7 mm
> Tavira: 14.4 mm
> ...


A percentagem de água no solo releva quais são as zonas onde a situação mais crítica persiste.




O sudeste alentejano é mesmo onde a situação está pior e a salvação este mês na generalidade do Alentejo foi o dia 20. Em Mértola acumularam-se quase 50mm nesse dia, por exemplo. O Vale do Sado, tal como já foi aqui reportado também não tem tido muita chuva.
Aqui no Alto Alentejo já houve invernos piores, sendo que o maior problema foi o mês de fevereiro. Mas a situação também está melhor por causa daquelas chuvadas em dezembro porque se não fosse isso, as chuvas ao longo de janeiro e agora em março, não teriam grande efeito especialmente a níveis hídricos.
Veremos como será abril que promete começar com alguma precipitação para depois, a dorsal ganhar terreno, mas logo se vê. De qualquer das maneiras, a partir desta altura só lá se vai com cut-offs e tem sido a única forma de dar precipitação mais significativa. Os acumulados mais elevados de janeiro também se deveram a isso.


----------

